# Lobo or Wolfgang?



## Croconaw (Jun 27, 2018)

Do you prefer Lobo or Wolfgang? I want to know which wolf you prefer from these two.

Obviously, I am going with Lobo. 

?If it?s not one thing, it?s another.? ? Lobo


----------



## Halloqueen (Jun 28, 2018)

Lobo has a far better design as far as I'm concerned because of his unique eyes. The eyes are what make Lobo and Freya my favorite Wolf villagers overall. Unfortunately, I don't really like the interior design of Lobo's house with the cowhide rug. I guess it makes some sense and I like the idea of it to a degree, but I guess it's just not what I was expecting and I just don't like how it looks. 

Wolfgang has a nice design too, as well as a better looking house both inside and outside. 

I'll still give the vote to Lobo, but it's a pretty competitive matchup.


----------



## Stackhouse (Jun 28, 2018)

I'd prefer Wolfgang if he had Lobo's house.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 28, 2018)

Lobo does have a superior design! I love his eyes and his picture quote. I never really thought too much about house interiors. It hasn’t really mattered to me as much as other things. I think more about villager design, villager species, and villager personality type. Wolfgang is still a pretty decent wolf, but I much prefer Lobo.


----------



## Stackhouse (Jun 28, 2018)

I like Wolfgang's design much better. 

He looks like a german shepherd. 

Lobo is weird looking.


----------



## TamaMushroom (Jun 28, 2018)

Wolfgang  for sure, I've had more positive interactions with him, Lobo is fine, but not a dapper wolf.


----------



## Khaelis (Jun 28, 2018)

Wolfgang. Should be obvious why. 

coughmysignaturecough


----------



## StrayBluet (Jun 29, 2018)

Wolfgang. His colors go so nicely together and he looks so friendly, while Lobo looks tired of everything and everyone


----------



## LoboUnderrated (Jun 29, 2018)

If you read my username, you should know who I voted for


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 29, 2018)

I like both of them.

 Lobo is currently living in my New Leaf town, Moonview.
I might move Wolfgang in my newest town.


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 30, 2018)

Wolfgang. But Lobo does look nice as well. I'd probably have both as dreamies but my favourite Wolf villager is Chief


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 30, 2018)

Wolfgang, only because Lobo’s eyes terrify me. Whoever designed him could’ve at least done something different with his design, so he’s more unique. Like i dunno, make him bright pink? Or give him a design like Astrid the kangaroo?? But I guess fishbowl eyes were the only option lmao


----------



## amazonevan19 (Jun 30, 2018)

I like both but Lobo is my all time favorite villager so I have to go with him


----------



## WILDWORLD (Jun 30, 2018)

Wolfgang (along with Roald) was a childhood crush of mine so I'll have to stay faithful. Lobo just moved into my town though, he's alright but he's just not wolfgang lmao


----------



## deuces (Jul 1, 2018)

lobo is the best. hes a little unnerving but so cute!


----------



## Verecund (Jul 1, 2018)

Lobo is nice but I don't like Wolfgang's design at all, so I definitely prefer Lobo.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 1, 2018)

I'm biased towards Wolfgang because he's currently in my town.


----------



## betta (Jul 1, 2018)

Wolfgang my dude. Lobo got some weird bug eyes goin on with him & he looks high as a kite lmfao


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 2, 2018)

Lobo’s eyes are so darn cute.


----------



## TopherBirb (Jul 5, 2018)

I'm pretty convinced my character is is a relationship with Wolfgang. They keep meeting in the aquarium. It's all very cute. 

I love his design so much. Those blonde tips!


----------



## Chris (Jul 5, 2018)

Lobo. He's been my favourite villager since 2005 when he moved in next door to me.


----------



## thatonemayor (Jul 5, 2018)

Wolfgang was the villager that got me into liking all wolf villagers, so he gets the credit for this one.


----------



## MalinkaLuna (Jul 6, 2018)

Lobo!

I had him in my WW town I think and I also had him in my first ACNL town so he grew a lot on me!


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 11, 2018)

Wolfgang seems to have made a comeback in the poll. Poor Lobo.  
#TeamLobo


----------



## Niks (Jul 11, 2018)

I personally prefer Wolfgang. I like his house, and he lived with me for a loooooong time, back in the Wild World days.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jul 11, 2018)

Lobo!!! I'm biased because I crocheted him for someone:


Spoiler: not the best image, but whatever








And I had him in my first Wild World town and adored him. I'm also a sucker for big yellow eyes, haha.


----------



## Berrymia (Jul 11, 2018)

For me Wolfgang. I simply prefer his design over Lobo's.


----------



## Chipl95 (Jul 16, 2018)

Lobo for me.


----------



## Mayor__Katie (Jul 17, 2018)

TBH I don't mind!


----------



## Sweetley (Jul 19, 2018)

I voted for Lobo since he's one of my favorite villager and I really like him. However, Wolfgang is also
not bad and I like him too.


----------



## Hayleigh_1 (Jul 20, 2018)

I like both and think they both have great designs! However I have had a lot more experience with interacting with Wolfgang and I must say that I prefer him in that aspect a lot better than Lobo


----------



## Rabirin (Aug 17, 2018)

Probably Wolfgang? I feel like he just looks more put together than Lobo. I just get that vibe, like Wolfgang gives me the vibe of a sophiscated gentleman and Lobo would seem like a guy who?s a little rough around the edges. My brother loves Lobo though, don?t really understand why but each to their own.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 21, 2018)

I like both but I say Wolfgang more and because I own him in my town.


----------

